# Obtaining foreign food items in Merida



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Hi All,

New to the forum. I've been here in Merida for a month so far, staying another month and a half before I venture back to the snowy UK for the rest of the year.

I've been trying to find some bits and pieces to cook some of the stuff I'd make at home, but I've had no luck at the supermarkets around Merida (e.g. Walmart, Aki, the one ending in -owi that i can't remember how to spell the name of!).

My girlfriend's mum cooks plenty of local food, so I've been trying to cook some of the stuff I'd eat at home for them.

The things I'm looking for include Dark Soy Sauce (light is easy to find..), Thai Fish Sauce, Thai Red Paste (chilli & shrimp?), Chinese Five Spice and Lemongrass.

I'd also quite like to find a source of mint icrecream. Asking where I can find it usually results in looks of disgust at the concept! 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We're a long way from Merida, but all of those things are readily available here at Lake Chapala in a local import grocery, called Super Lake. 
However, if you have a Superama (another Walmart company; an upscale grocery), you might have some luck there.


----------



## adamathefrog (Dec 4, 2010)

Ahh. There is a Superama here. I'll try that. I was hoping to find some little US/EU food importer for expats, we have *loads* of them in the UK for our various immigrant communities 

Am starting to wish I'd brought more UK food and sacrificed some socks or something...!


----------



## Cochinito (Dec 4, 2010)

Your best bet is probably Pascadeli, an importer/wholesaler for restaurants, but the public is welcome. On 56 just east of Paseo de Montejo, a few blocks south of Walmart.

Also the big Mega at 60 and Colonias has a selection of imported and gourmet items as I recall.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Mint ice cream can be found at Thrifty, I don't know if that chain has made it to Merida though. Baskin-Robbins or Ben & Jerry's are also possiblilties.


----------

